# URGENT: Dubai Contact Nos. who bought old magazines



## amongst (May 27, 2012)

hi there!

Could anybody give or recommend a shop or individual, who buys old magazines or newspaper, please do kindly send me their contact details (tel number, email) etc. I am currently in Sheikh Zayed area.

Appreciate your kindest effort!!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Never heard of anyone doing that here. Drop them in a recycling bin.


----------



## Dobuae12 (Nov 28, 2012)

I never heard about magazine..yes some people buy old newspapers..But no idea about magazines..


----------

